# Teds gonna have to get the snip early



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted has now started marking in the house so I guess he will have to get the "snip" early I did get him to almost 8 months, so not bad!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

When is he getting it? Benjamin is scheduled for 12/27, and he turns 8 mos old on 12/14. I need to do it now because I want to be able to take him to doggie daycare one day a week starting in January. He _loves_ socializing and playing with other dogs, and I'm sure it gets boring for him to just hang out in my office with me all day (though I do take him for walks). If I put him in daycare without being neutered, they will just keep him in a kennel all day, which kind of defeats the purpose.

The vet assures me that this is all very routine, I know I know, but it's my baby, and I'm a bit of a nervous wreck. I am trying real hard to be a big girl, though. We should form a support group for parents of about to be neutered puppies. ound:
-- Eileen


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I have to make the appointment. My hubby is giving me grief about it tho, but at the same time I am the one cleaning the carpet! Ted will be 8 months on the 23rd of December


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Im not too worried as I hve always had male dogs and they seem to fly through the procedure no problem! Knock on wood!! cross my fingers!!ound:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

He'll be fine, and 8 months is plenty old for a small dog.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Just had Blaze done, he is 8 months!!!


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Oscar was done at 6.5 months (and 8 pounds) and he did fine


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

Spay/neuter is no doubt the most routine of all procedures--no worries! You are doing the right thing and it will go swimmingly.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I have to get it done. just the hubby fussing, guess he feels for him!


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

It will be so worth it in terms of his health and behavior. I hope your DH survives the procedure without developing sympathy pains lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

We were always going to get it done, it's just the breeder asked us to hold off as long as possible


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm curious why? The vet recommends 6 months--is there a Hav-specific reason why the breeder advises waiting? Maybe I should take that under advisement.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Miller was done at 6 months, but he still marks a lot outside, not in the house though.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't mind marking outside. The breeder compares fixing them at a young age like fixing a teenager. She likes the dogs to be matured if at all possible


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

So what's wrong with fixing a teenager? Ha ha, I know what you meant. When to neuter seems to be another one of those things with a lot of differing opinions. I would have waited longer for Benjamin (he's now 8 months), but need to do it now because of daycare. Now I am so glad that it is happening soon! His neutering is 2 weeks away -- 12 days, to be exact, but who's counting. My previously mellow and easygoing puppy is becoming increasingly squirrely, and it's starting to drive me nuts! He only started to lift his leg to pee about a month and a half ago. Now he not only has to stop and sniff every single tree trunk, sign post, and fire hydrant, but has to wet on at least half of them. This slows down our walks considerably, and I can no longer honestly count them as exercise for myself. At least he has never marked indoors, either at home or at work, so I am thankful for that. In addition to the marking, he just goes nuts over other dogs, which he always has to some extent, but now it's like he is quivering to get to them, and pulling on the leash all the time when we are walking around the neighborhood -- there are a lot of dogs around here! He gets so involved in sniffing just about every square inch of territory we are covering that he's in another world, and completely ignores me when I say "let's go", or "this way", when 2 months ago he was doing great with that! I am planning to continue with our training after the holidays, and take a class called "Focus and Control", as obviously we have more work to do, but I am hoping that it least part of it is hormonal, and will be fixed once he is fixed. Ha ha, maybe it's like PMS for boys. ound: Oh yeah, he's been humping my arm like crazy. I can redirect him to do it to his stuffed animals, but it seems like it might be better to try to calm him down, as he gets himself into a frenzy sometimes. My poor little horn dog. :biggrin1: I'm sure it's not helped by the fact that it's dark and rainy and he can't play outside with is puppy friends as much. I'm looking forward to making it up to him next summer!

Am I being overly optimistic by thinking that the marking and other behaviors I mentioned will decrease after he is fixed? I know we need more training either way, but it sure would be nice if some of the intensity was reduced, at least.
-- Eileen


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

Even after neutering, Buster had one stuffed animal that he would hump to the point of discomfort for himself and anyone else in the room--we finally had to retire it for his own good. He just could not get no satisfaction lol. Anyway, I would think that hormone-driven behaviors would decrease in intensity once hormones aren't an issue anymore. Surviving puppy adolescence helps too. So glad Havs are a quickly maturing breed! Some breeds have puppyhoods/adolescence that lasts for years! Ack!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ack is right, Michelle, I wouldn't want to have to go through years of this! Next thing you know he'll be taking the car for a joyride. LOL! Really, though, I sense that he is struggling a bit, and I just want him to be happy.
-- Eileen


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy has his neuter appointment on Jan. 17th. He'll be nine months old when he has it done. If not for the holidays and us traveling out of state to visit family, I probably would have done it this month, Lise. 
Q hasn't started marking and I am crossing my fingers that he doesn't! Good luck to Ted (and your hubby) on his procedure


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Still haven't made the appointment. honk I will do it in January too. He hasn't marked in a week, so I have calmed down but really I would like to get on with our training for therapy and I will need a calmer dog for that!eace:


----------

